# Reflow en portátil [DUDAS]



## Guerrero7000

Les cuento mi problema:

 Ayer me vino un amigo que tenía mal el portátil, es un HP dv6 con gráfica Nvidia. Creo que necesita un buen reball en la gráfica ya que le falla.

 Como me gusta la electrónica y tengo una estación de soldadura aoyue hice un reflow que le duró escasamente 1 semana, posteriormente hice otro y lleva más tiempo.
 ¿Mi fallo?

 Como no tenía ni idea de cómo hacer un reflow, miré unos vídeos de youtube pero ninguno decía que temperatura aplicar....

 ¿Qué hice?

 Me puse varias temperaturas para probar hasta que a 400 º vi como se empezaba a derretir el estaño....

 Pues a esa temperatura puse la estación durante unos 10 minutos, con la boca pequeña y pasando por todas las zonas.

 Pensarán que estoy loco....pero como no tenía ni idea apliqué esa temperatura y total el portátil no funcionaba, asique o funcionaba o se jodía del todo.

 Otro de mis fallos es que no sabía que había que aplicar flux, por lo que lo hice a pelo....



 Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

 -Cual es la temperatura óptima a aplicar a una GPU de un portátil o a un RSX de PS3???

 -Durante cuanto tiempo?

 -Circulos? Fijo?

 -Qué flux utilizáis y cual es mejor?

 -Cómo lo aplicáis?

 -El secado a temperatura ambiente o con un ventilador?



 Sé que todo esto está respondido en el foro pero esque cada uno lo hace de una manera difernete y prometo que llevo más de 5 horas leyendo el foro, y sé que no hay nada mejor que un reballing pero como os digo en este equipo no merece la pena y yo no tengo medios para comprar uno......

 Actualmente dispongo de estos flux que no se si sirven:

 - Flux JBC con base de agua (El del pincel)
 - Flux con base de alcohol no-clean Flussmitel
 - Flux de dealextreme
 - Amtech R 223
 - Pasta de soldar tasovisión
 - Flux de fontanería Ferdex (creo que es conductor)
 - Decapante de fontanero S39 en gel
 - Flux casero hecho con alcohol isoporpílico y resina de colofonica ( proporción 1/10)


 ¿Me vale alguno o tengo que comprar otro especial?

 He oido que la gente aplica flux orgánico (No tengo ni idea que es) otros que lo aplican líquido con una jeringa hasta que está toda la GPU empapada por las bolitas, otros que echan el flux en gel en los cuatro laterales y cuando aplicas aire se licuan y se meten hacia las bolitas......

 ¿Cual es el método correcto?


 Bueno, mil perdones por el tocho ....... No hay resumen.

 Como digo, sé que como el reball no hay nada y me he leido el foro entero y ahora estoy peor que cuando entré.


 Saludos y mil gracias!


----------



## Sebastian1989

Mi computador tenía la misma falla y con el reflow que le hice lo tengo funcionando hace más de 2 año.
Lo que yo hice fue partir poniendo papel aluminio cerca de los bordes del igp para que el aire caliente no le llegue directo a otros componentes, luego le puse mucho flux a la juntura entre la placa madre y el igp (lo llene) a continuación aplique aire a 100°C durante un minuto al igp y a la placa madre (lógicamente a la parte cercana al igp) luego aumente la temperatura 50°C y repetí el proceso hasta llegar a los 350°C, llegado a los 350°C lo seguí calentando durante 2 minutos app. luego lo deje enfriar a temperatura ambiente, cada vez que aplicaba el aire caliente lo hacia poniendo la boquilla muy cerca del igp.
El flux que compre solo sé que tiene resina no te podría dar mas especificaciones.
No se si el método que use este bien, solo sé que a mi me funcionó.


----------



## Guerrero7000

Muchas gracias Sebastián.

El flux que usaste era líquido o en gel?? La marca por casualidad no la recordarás verdad?

El aire caliente lo aplicaste en movimientos circulares o fijamente al chip?


El aire con qué lo aplicaste con pistola o con estación de soldadura??? Con qué boquilla?

Me ha alegrado mucho saber que el reflow te ha durado 2 años, puesto que dicen que duran unos pocos meses....Lo haré con tu método a ver si tengo la misma suerte que tu!!!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sebastian1989

El flux era liquido pero no recuerdo la marca, el aire caliente lo aplique usando una boquilla ancha con movimientos circulares usando una estación de soldadura.


----------



## Guerrero7000

Gracias!!!! Era lo que necesitaba.

Líquido tengo varios, probaré a ver cual va mejor....


Si alguien más puede aportar su método, así todos aprendemos.


----------



## analogico

de 3 a 5 minutos boquilla 1cm o 1,5 cm con pistola casera
temperatura  sobre 250º y bajo 280º   controlada con tester 
sin flux


----------



## nocta

Flux líquido (tengo uno que compré en jeringa y le agregé el émbolo chiquito para no manchar todo con esta clase de trabajos).
No sabría decirte la temperatura, pero pongo la pistola de calor, 3 minutos a velocidad 1 y 2 minutos a velocidad 2. Siempre desde unos 15-20cm de distancia.
Cuando termino, le hago un poco de presión (apenitas) al chip gráfico.

Por ahora nunca me falló el método. Ya si vuelve a fallar, es responsabilidad del cliente.


----------



## Guerrero7000

La marca del flux no la recordarás por casualidad????

El fluz como lo aplicas, lo metes todo por abajo del chip hasta que ya está todo el cuadrado lleno?


----------



## nocta

La marca es Delta, la fabrican acá en Argentina. Mientras sea líquido, está bien.

No le pongas hasta que se llena, sino ponele de costado por abajo a cada lado del cuadrado.

El flux cuando se calienta, se hace más líquido, pierde la viscocidad que tiene a temperatura ambiente.


----------



## Guerrero7000

ok, gracias.

El de la marca delta por españa no lo he encontrado, solo se vende en argentina.....Aunque he visto la jerínga en google y por el color tiene pinta de ser acetona o alcohol isopropílico mezclado con resina colofonia (Seguramente tendrá más componentes pero por el color pienso que la base es esa..)


----------



## tiago

Usa flux especial para reparaciones en chips BGA, por ejemplo el NC 559 ASM ó el RMA 223, el primero es mejor. Son en gel. Cuidado con los flux desconocidos o provocarás óxido en los Pad de conexion y en las pistas por debajo del GPU. Los flux liquidos no van mal, pero evaporan demasiado rapido y no son tan consistentes.

Como te han dicho, coloca cinta metalica adhesiva alrededor del chip gráfico, pero deja unos 3 m/m entre el chip y la cinta,para poder colocar el flux por el perímetro.

Con un pincel coloca flux en uno de los 4 lados  y con la tobera a unos 260ºC calienta un poco el chip, por el lado que has aplicado el flux pon el aire al 3 ó al 4 y ves calentando ese lado para que el flux licúe y se infiltre, haz esto por los 4 lados del chip para que quede relleno de flux.

Si tu máquina cumple normas RHOS, el estaño que lleva es sin plomo y la temperatura de fusión son 219ºC, si es con plomo, la temperatura es de 183ºC

Pon la tobera a 400 y el aire al 3 ó 4, asegurate de que ningun componente quede  sin la proteccion del adhesivo metálico y vuele al fundir el estaño (Error bastante común)

Calentar en circulos, sin ninguna boquilla, a pelo, durante unos 4 minutos y a unos tres dedos de distancia, despacio y de manera uniforme.

Limpia el radiador de refrigeración que lo tendrás con una alfombra de polvo y sobre todo cambia la silicona que lleve la GPU, ponle silicona buena, Artic Silver o equivalente y no la pasta de yogur que utilizan la mayoria de reboleros. Si lleva Pad termico y está roto has de coseguir uno y sustituirlo, tiene que ser del mismo grosor y *no* se le pone silicona a un pad.

Un pad no se sustituye por una moneda de 5 Céntimos como hacen por ahí los algunos "tecnicos" ó iluminados.

Por supuesto deja que enfrie a temperatura ambiente durante media hora o más. Apoya la placa sobre una superficie firme o se te combará por efecto del calor y la gravedad. Si le aplicas ventiladores agrietarás las soldaduras y las debilitarás considerablemente.

Pero lo mas importante es que la GPU quede en íntimo contacto y bien presionada con el chásis refrigerador, de esa forma evitarás que falle antes de tiempo. Utiliza la aplicación GPUZ para monitorizar la temperatura de la GPU cuando trabaje.  Te la puedes descargar y es totalmente gratuita.

Estos consejos son para reflow en PC's portatiles, para consolas no sé como se hace.

Cuidado con acercarse demasiado al chip con la tobera, si lo ampollas, a la basura .

Cuentame si tienes mas dudas     ...Saludos.


----------



## Guerrero7000

Muchísimas gracias, joe que buenísima explicación!!!!

Lo que te quería comentar es lo siguiente:

-Yo normalmente para reflow he usado el flux jbc con base de agua y otro líquido con base de alcohol que compré en alemania. No me han ido ni bien ni mal....simplemente normal ya que el primer reflow recayó a la semana y este lleva 1 mes y por ahora ok.

-Sobre cuando dices aplica 400 y el aire al 3 o 4 ¿Te refieres a 400 ºC?

-Tengo flux amtech 223 pero chino, es decir copia.....y nunca lo he usado para reflow, siempre lo he usado para soldar/delsoldar las flash tsop48/56 en 559 esque lo he visto muy caro, incluso el chino.....Yo no me dedico a esto del reflow, simplemente es para recuperar mi portátil y claro un 559 lo he visto a 30€ y trae un montón, pero yo solo usaré un poco y lo demás se pondrá malo de no usarlo, por lo que aunque sea chino, usaré el 223 que de ese si tengo 2 jeringas.


----------



## tiago

Bueno pues usa el 223, si no hay otra cosa ... Ensucia mas que el 559, pero puede servir.
Sí, me refiero a 400ºC, si no, hazlo a la temperatura que estes acostumbrado.

El JBC lo encuentras en muchos comercios del ramo nacionales, como los que habrán por tu ciudad. No gastes dinero en portes desde Alemania, lo malo de los líquidos es que se activan a menor temperatura y apenas mantienen el pico de actuación (Se evaporan), cuando has llegado al punto de fusión del estaño, poco queda del flux.

Saludos.


----------



## Guerrero7000

Yo tengo el jbc de base de agua que sale sobre unos 5€ los 15ml pero esque no sabía si me valía para el reflow por eso compré el de alemania que trae base de alcohol (supongo que de isopropílico).

Cuando se me gaste el 223 compraré el 559 pero como la gente decía que era más o menos el mismo compré el más barato ya que el 559 sale más caro, incluso la copia china.... Tengo un flux chino sin marca que es el modelo ZJ-18 que dicen que va bien para reballing pero deja mucho más residuo que el 223.

Es muy muy parecido al 223 pero deja más residuo de aceite o lo que sea eso....He probado a diluirla en isopropílico pero es imposible, ni calentándola....se vuelve nuevamente gelatinosa.

Es esta:







Hay gente que le pone hasta pasta de soldar tasovisión, pero esa me da miedo ya que hace burbujitas....

A ver si me puedes sacar de dudas en cuanto a si el jbc con base de agua (El del pincel) vale para reflow


----------



## DJ T3

Ésto les pueden interesar (léanlo, mas allá del título);

Solución a fallas recurrentes en equipos HP / Compaq
y ésto;
[Tutorial]Como fabricar flux Soldante y Protector de impresos
Saludos


----------



## Guerrero7000

En el post del flux ya posteé pero nadie me respondió al respecto....Ese flux que se comenta es para impregnar la placa pcb y hacer una especie de flux para soldar, pero nadie me ha respondido a la pregunta de cual es la proporción exacta para hacer un flux para reflow, ya que el que se comenta (50g para 125ml) es demasiado espeso y vale para soldar pero no para reflow.


A ver si alguien me puede responder a esta cuestión y a la de mi post anterior (La de si el flux jbc con pincel y base de agua vale para reflow)

Gracias a todos, así aprendemos!!!


----------



## tomcat

cubre todos los circuitos con papel aluminio, excepto el que vas a reparar osea el chip de video, luego con el flux que te venden, ponle en las orillas este flux organico cuidando que se meta entre el chip y la tarjeta madre. despues aplica calor con una pistola de calor por unos 50 segundos para que el flux se meta bien en el chip, ya despues de eso ya le das el mismo tratamiento durante 5 minutos, dando circulos de forma constante y uniforme con la pistola para que el calor sea uniforme en todo el chip, deja enfriar y listo.


----------



## Guerrero7000

Lo del flux orgánico me tiene un poco loco....aquí en españa no se vende como tal.

¿Cual es su composición?

¿Se asemeja a algún otro?

Lo he estado buscando por españa pero no lo he encontrado, sólo he encontrado pasta de soldar tasovisión, amtech y flux jbc líquido.


----------



## tiago

Usa el 559 ó el 223, no te compliques con el flux, todo depende del estado de oxidación de las bolas, si es grave, ya le puedes echar agua bendita, que como no rebolees, no te libras del problema.

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

Bueno mira voy a hacer un mini tutorial para hacer reflow. 
1)sacar todos los plasticos de la mother

2) limpia bien el chipset o chip de video con alcohol isopropilico (si es posible echale una tapita por debajo asi se limpia entre las bolillas)

3) con un secador de pelos secar todo el alcohol

4) poner papel aluminio en la cara de la mother donde esta lo que se va a calentar, si es posible poner doble papel ya que el calor puede despegar otros componentes, no la envuelvas porque sino no tiene ninguna salida del calor y puede levantar mucha temperatura.

5) cortar con un cutter (solo rozar, no hagas fuerza) el sector donde se va a calentar, pensa por ejemplo que si el chipset o la placa de video tiene un cuadrado de 50mm x 50mm hay que aregarle como minimo 15mm por lado, o sea hacer un cuadrado de 80mm x 80mm (8cm x 8cm) pero eso depende de el chip a hacerle reflow.

6)Hay que pegar el papel aluminio al mother con cinta de alta temperatura o sino cinta de enmascarar, recuerden que hay que dejar aunque sea unos 5 mm alrededor del chip 

7)ahora si pongan flux, no pongan del que parece alcohol porque se evapora mu rapido y saca muchos gases que si se llega a hacer una burbuja debajo del chip te saca volando todas las bolillas, el de delta sirve bastante ademas de que tiene un buen envase, si es posible coloquenle una aguja como para inyecciones y metanlo bien abajo del chip con mucha cantidad. no mezquineen con el flux, sale mucho mas barato que un reballing.

8) coloquen disipadores alrededor de el cuadrado que hicieron en el aluminio, mientras mas pongan mejor. no coloquen nada arriba del chipset.

9) ahora si hay que aplicarle calor, yo recomiendo una pistola de calor normal porque tiene un gran pico o caudal y poca velocidad de aire, si tienen un dessoldador con velocidad del aire regulable tambien sirve pero van a tardar mas. yo recomiendo alguna de 1800 o 2000watts, siempre en maximo porque sino van a tardar mucho mas tambien jajaja. Se aplica solo cuando el aire ya esta caliente (debe tener entre 250 y 400°) y con forma de circulos que ocupen toda la suerficie de el chip, como a 20 o 25cm de altura, esto se hace por unos 5 o 10 minutos, en realidad se hace hasta que se seque todo el flux y un minuto mas, luego para sacarle el calor se va sacando de a poco hasta llegar a unos 40cm de altura y despues se pone en menos calor la pistola y se va sacando de a poco hasta que no le llegue a pegar el aire. 

10) Se deja enfriar el chip a TEMPERATURA AMBIENTE, no se les ocurra enfriarlo rapido, en cuanto se enfria rapido se rompe el chip, la temperatura ideal seria a unos 20°, acuerdense de cerrar todas las ventanas y apagar ventiladores al hacer el enfriado, el chip no se toca hasta por lo menos 20 minutos de enfriamiento, sino las bolillas van a salir por todos lados. 

11) si ya hicieron esto anteriormente y ven que no tiene mucho resultado ante de limpiar todo volver a poner flux y a calentar de nuevo. En caso contrario saquen todo el aluminio, limpien todo profundamente que no quede flux por ningun lado y pongan de nuevo los plasticos. asegurense que no quede flux dentro de ningun conector, sino van a tener que limpiar un buen rato. 

12)OPCIONAL: Bueno esto no se suele hacer pero es un truquito para que cuando vuelva a levantar temperatura el chip en lugar de despegarse se pegue sin que se salgan las bolillas, esto consiste en colocar un papel españa de cobre entre el chip y el disipador obviamente con pasta termica, traten de que no sea mas de 0,7mm de espesor ya que sino puede hacer demaciada presion, en caso de no tener y tener alguna fuente de laptop a mano abran la fuente que se van a encontrar que esta envuelta con ese papel, corten solo el cuadradito donde hace contacto el chip, ni mas ni menos y que no se arrugue..

Espero que este tutorial echo por mi les sirva, cualquier cosa preguntenme que ya vengo haciendo mas de 50 reflows y solo se me rompio una sola vez (fue cuando coloque el flux barato)


----------



## Guerrero7000

Gracias por ese gran tuto


----------



## bonham69

Hola Amigos, queria saber si alguien podria comentar porque pasa esto, muchas gracias


----------



## tiago

Segun. ¿Que es lo que has hecho?

Salút.


----------



## bonham69

por suerte no me paso a mi, pero la foto decia era un reflow mal echo, y (no se si se vera la foto), pero queria saber porque pasaba eso si era exceso de calor o poco calor, o si esa era la famosa burbuja a la que se refieren siempre. 
Gracias


----------



## tiago

El reflow no precisa extraer el chip.
Si lo han intentado quitar con poca temperatura en el centro, ha ocurrido eso. 

Saludos.


----------

